# New video and JHC blog post today.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nightmare wallpaper removal. No sizing, and eggshell underneath was applied directly to the unprimed GWB. inch:

http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/remodeling-articles/?p=44&preview=true


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another nice blog!:thumbsup:


----------

